
GitHub Desktop Doesn't Support External Diff Tools - surajgupta
https://github.com/desktop/desktop/issues/68#issuecomment-416971171
======
surajgupta
Could use some love on my feature request. I think it would be high impact and
seems like a pretty obvious high value-add to the product.

